# Club Car 95 48v Charging problems



## kapo50 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey All.
Can anyone tell me how to convert my 95 Lester M#17930 Charger over to a direct charger, coming from the battery bank, not the DC outlet on cart. My OBC is bad on the cart so the cart and charger do not communicate anymore. Charger fine after testing on a new 48v cart at the local dealer. I have already cut the DC plug off and wired a connector to the end as well as a pos. and neg. with matching connector and cable to go to the open posts in my battery bank.
Attached is a wiring diagram of my Lester Charger. 
Help from all you experts will be appreciated.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

I made this change to my 48volt charger when I started my Yugo project.

I had no board from the club car so I opened the charger to find the relay that turns on the charger when it is plugged into the CC terminal.

It had a green wire that went to the DC plug. I made a new wire from the relay out to the battery pack with an alligator clip on the end. The alligator clip should be attached to the neg termional (if I remember correctly). Your schematic should show what the polarily of the greeen wire is.

Then I put round terminals on the ends of the cables and bolted them to the battery pack (pos/pos-neg/neg). 

I have had no problems with the charger being connected to the pack all the time. My 72volt system works well and it is hard wired to the pack, as well.

When I would turn the charger 110 volt on, I would put the green wire on the neg battery terminal, to make the charger kick in.

It would charge like it should. When fully charged. I would turn off the 110 and unplug the green wire.

I ran the car like that for a couple years.

Test it carefully to see if the charger turns on and off like it should when the green wire is hooked and unhooked.


----------



## kapo50 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks Coley
So in my case looking at my diagram, it would be the blue wire coming off the relay to the DC plug, which when I cut off the DC plug, this blue wire was unused because the new plug only required pos and neg. I'm not sure of the polarity off the blue wire though. I believe it is neg but could you look at the diagram and see if you can tell.?

"Then I put round terminals on the ends of the cables and bolted them to the battery pack (pos/pos-neg/neg). "

This I have completed already.

I will try the blue wire hook (from the relay) up to the battery bank in the morning. 

Would love this to be the answer to my charging problems


----------



## kapo50 (Sep 3, 2013)

CHA CHING. SUCCESS!
Thanks again Coley.

This is for all you that have viewed this thread that might have a similar problem with these older carts.

After looking at the backside of the DC plug on the cart, under the seat, there was clearly 3 wires coming out that matched the DC cord from the charger. Pos/Neg plus a grey wire that was already ran to the open neg. post on the battery so what I did was disconnect it from the backside of cart plug and connect that wire to the spare blue wire left over from connecting the new plug I put on the charger. Other end on the neg. post. Without plugging in the charger but connecting the plug from the cart and charger, I heard the familiar click of the relay inside the charger. Went ahead and plugged in the AC plug and that long awaited hum of the charger was back.


----------



## kapo50 (Sep 3, 2013)

This was my journey from the beginning.

This should bypass the OBC on the cart

95' 48v Club Car with a Lester M# 17930 Power Drive Computer Controlled Charger.
One day the cart wasn't charging anymore. Problem? Cart or Charger? The On Board Computer (OBC) tends to fail on these carts so the easiest way to check is bring your charger down to a dealer with 48v carts and see if they will let you plug yours in. This is what I did and the charger kicked on so problem is in the cart. I also had them check the relay in the charger before plugging it in and it was fine. A working relay in the charger is key to all this.

My go to guys are at American Battery in Temecula, Miguel, and he set me up with 3ft. of pos. and neg. cable and connectors with an Anderson or SB plug. This was connected to the open, pos/pos and neg/neg. posts/terminals of the battery bank. These terminals are the same ones that the cart pos. and neg. go to. With that connected, the plug now dangles outside the cart.

I came home with the opposite Anderson plug and connectors. Cut off the DC plug from charger, stripped back the pos. and neg wires, soldered them into the connectors, because wire gauge from charger is much smaller, and inserted them into the Anderson plug. Now there is a male/female plug ready to go. One from cart, the other from charger.

When I cut off the DC plug from the charger, there will be a third colored wire, which is connected to the relay inside the charger, that needs to be extended and connected to the same neg terminal that your new cable and plug are connected to. *Thanks to Coley for* *this step.*Once you do this is when you should hear the relay click in the charger. Plug the AC plug in and you should hear the hum of the charger and the ammeter window should register. Mine peeked at 20 then dropped to 15.

*This is no longer a smart charger. You have to monitor the charge and unplug when fully charged.* *You don't want to overcharge!*

I am checking hourly and I got Volt and hydrometer readings before I started.

I hope this is clear enough and helps some of the lesser experienced viewers.


----------

